# How to escape an attempted hijacking



## Hooked (28/11/18)

*Capetonian escapes attempted hijacking*
ttps://www.capetownetc.com/news/capetonian-escapes-attempted-hijacking

A local female driver’s quick thinking saved her from an attempted hijacking at a road intersection in Lansdowne on Monday afternoon.

The incident was caught on camera, and the footage shows a white vehicle driving up behind a black Mercedes and quickly overtaking in order to block it at the intersection on Blomvlei road.

After blocking the black car, two assailants can be seen jumping out of the white vehicle and attempting to enter the Mercedes belonging to the female victim.

In a panic, the victim slams on the reverse gear and crashes into the vehicle behind her, pushing it out of her way in an attempt to escape her assailants.

As she continues trying to escape by performing a three-point turn, the driver backs into an additional two cars in the next lane. Other vehicles in the lane reverse to avoid also being hit.

After failing to hijack the car, the assailants flee the scene of the crime in the white vehicle.

The footage captured and shared by 1Second shows the driver’s determination to avoid harm even if it meant leaving destruction in her wake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

